# MASTERED the SmokeDaddy



## fwismoker (Jan 12, 2013)

Long but worth it for Smoke daddy users. 

I hope this helps other people that have complained about creosote build up. I have experimented with it now for about 3 uses.

1st round i had a drippy sticky mess.

2nd round was much better but had sticky mess and build up in my exhaust to the smoke box.

Round 3 was zero creosote build up and completely dry in the exhaust entering the smoke box and perfect thin blue smoke. Best of all i have NOTHING to clean but the inside of the top cap and i could have skipped that!

This might be old hat to some but was new to me, TREAT THE SMOKE DADDY AS A MINI FIRE PIT (build a small hot fire)  I'll list some of the things i did because i don't want anyone to go through that messy tar crap that i experienced in the first couple of tries. 

1) I only use 2 fuels, chips and lump charcoal. Don't use pellets!

2) Take top and bottom cap off, drop some of the broken lump charcoal in and light with a propane torch for 30-60 seconds and until it's really going. Put in the air line with pump on high leaving the caps off for a few minutes. 

3) Replace top and bottom caps and let that thing get smoking hot for a while..an hour should be fine, build up an nice base of red hot coals and after you get that drop a little lump over the top. 

4) Start by just dropping just a few chips in at a time but turn the air down to low.  If you do it right it'll be kicking a nice stream of thin blue smoke.

Nothing wrong with always mixing a little broken lump charcoal with wood chips anytime you feed it but after a while chips should suffice.

Start your hot or cold  smoking at this point.

Those few wood chips you dropped in will basically turn to lump charcoal after a while which is what you want.  Any time you peek in the chamber and it's looking low or your smoke isn't what you'd like then just give it a little stir ( i use my grill fork) and toss in a few more. (Anytime i stirred it i pulled the airline off) I also took the bottom cap off and tapped it from the bottom knocking any ashes down. 

 Many have talked about the A Maze N smokers. Actually i am ordering a 6 " Tube for my combo charcoal and gas grill, for my setup it should be perfect for getting some extra smoke in those situations.   As far as my smoker goes i'm not changing a thing, I love the taste of the lump charcoal with the wood chips.  Any problems or questions please ask.  I hope this helps!


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 12, 2013)

Sounds like some good advice. I have a home made smoke daddy, but once I started using my A-maze n smoker machine I have note used it once.

This information will sure help other owners

Thank you for taking the time to do this.

Robert


----------



## kstone113 (Oct 3, 2019)

R
 RCAlan
  - you might find this useful with your new Magnum P.I.G.


----------



## RCAlan (Oct 5, 2019)

kstone113 said:


> R
> RCAlan
> - you might find this useful with your new Magnum P.I.G.



Thanks Kstone113...  I just found this while doing some more research.  Thanks again.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------

